# Bleeding gums



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just a quick question really...does anyone else suffer from bleeding gums during/around ovulation and/or period ?

I've always suffered from bleeding gums around my AF but have noticed that since I've been on Clomid it's now happening around ovulation too...it doesn't just happen when I brush my teeth either. I'm on cd13 today & was just walking down road to office & I could suddenly taste blood in my mouth...when I got into work & looked in mirror I noticed that there was blood around my gums. I do take baby aspirin from cd10 onwards & have noticed that if I cut myself shaving then it takes longer to stop bleeding so I'm wondering whether this may also be contributing  

At my 6mth check up with dentist last month she actually commented that my gums were a little swollen but no infections/disease or anything & when I told her I was on Clomid she said that it could be what's causing it...she now wants me to have check ups every 3mths whilst I'm on Clomid/fertility treatment. I know pregnant women can get bleeding gums cos of the hormones & GP said ages ago that probably my hormones causing it around AF...but around ovulation too 

Am I just wierd  On second thoughts, don't answer that ! 

Just wondered if anyone else got this 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I do get bleeding gums but never associates it with either AF or OV. I must admit now you've mentioned it it does seem to be around certain times of the month.  Might take to trip to my dentist too and get them to check it.

xxx


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi Natasha 
I recently went to a new dentist for a check up and as he was proding about in my mouth he mentioned that my gums were bleeding dont know if it was because he woz heavy handed or wot.
Anyway I have had bleeding gums b4 but haven't associated it with AF or ovulation but dont know if 
its more apparent now because of the clomid ?

I have noticed that I am suffering with sensitivity really badly esp cold things and had to get sensodyne have you suffered from this yourself ?.  I have been told I have a tendency to brush a bit too hard so this may be the cause !!!
Regards and   Laraboo


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

I think the bleeding gums is linked to the baby asprin, as it thins the blood.  Do you also briuse a lot?  Do you have cold hands and feet?

All these are linked to sticky blood and baby aspirin.

Have you been given a name for your "sticky blood"?  Antiphospholid Antibody Syndrome is known as "stick blood" and is also called Hughes Syndrome after the doctor who discovered it.  If you are interested I have a lot more information.

Take care
Love Tracy
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for your replies....

Hi Tracy

I had bleeding gums around AF for years & been told its linked to my hormones (just as pregnant women can get bleeding gums)...it's only since taking Clomid (this is my 4th cycle) that it seems to happen around ovulation too (I ovulate naturally & on Clomid to boost but didn't get the bleeding gums around ovulation before).
I was thinking maybe the baby aspirin had something to do with it & am sure its contributing. I've only been taking it for about 4mths from ovulation onwards after having numerous blood tests confirmed I had "sticky blood" (tests done cos I've had 2 early mc's this year, prior to Clomid). I've always bruised easily too. I do suffer from cold hands & feet although only when its really cold outside to be honest (like when I'm skiing !!!). And thanks but yes, I'm aware of the medical names for sticky blood & have info (it seems to run in my family unfortunately although I've not been diagnosed for long !)

Many thanks again
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Natasha,

Can't help much but just thought I would mention that since my BF has been taking asprin every day(cos he smokes and had a few heart things going on!) if he cuts himself shaving etc.. it is much runnier than normal.  Asprin does thin the blood so that is probably what is causing your gums to bleed more.  You can't win can you eh?!  Well hope your having lots of "jiggy jiggy" fun    

Jo xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Thanks for your reply...yep, I've noticed that if I cut myself shaving (obviously not my face though  ) that it takes longer to stop bleeding & knew this was cos the baby aspirin that had made my blood thinner...oh well, it's for a good cause !

Hope all's well with you & "N" !
Take care
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi again,

Whilst I was trawling through pages of info re: pregnancy symptoms, it said cos of hormones etc you can get bleeding and sore gums!  So, maybe it is the Clomid and hormones etc...
Just a thought. TC.  Jo x


----------

